
Rumor: Apple testing new MacBook Air powered by same A5 processor as iPad 2 - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/05/27/rumor_apple_testing_new_macbook_air_powered_by_same_a5_processor_as_ipad_2.html
======
joaquin_win
This makes sense as an experment, and I don't really doubt Apple wants this
eventually. i wonder what will happen first, Apple pulling the trigger on the
switch to ARM or ARM matching in speed to current-time intel.

What strikes me as weird is that the source couldn't pinpoint if it was iOS or
MacOS, which is cool because it means it looked completely different that both
(a good sign that Apple is not settling down).

~~~
MrNibbles
Or perhaps it was just running benchmarking software, who knows!

~~~
joaquin_win
Yeah, that too. I guess I let my imagination generate a different image :P

------
base10
Crazy thought. What if Apple included an A5 and a Core i3 or i5? Further
crazy, much like OS X using an available, discrete CPU if needed, it used the
A5 as much as possible, but switched to the Core if necessary.

Such a thing may not even be pratical, but seems more likely to me than Apple
dropping Sandy Bridge processors for ARM.

